# Pentagon destroying ammo?



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.tpnn.com/2014/04/28/why-is-the-pentagon-destroying-1-billion-worth-of-ammunition/


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting. They never cease to amaze.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

They are buying it just to burn it up so we cant get it. Lol. At least thats what some want people to believe.... Glad I have plenty!!!

Dwayne


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Military waste, news at 11! 

Why wasn't this one pinned on Obama??


> Army says no to more tanks, but Congress insists


http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/04/28/army-says-no-to-more-tanks-but-congress-insists/


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Military waste, news at 11!
> 
> Why wasn't this one pinned on Obama??
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/04/28/army-says-no-to-more-tanks-but-congress-insists/


All those military contractors need to make some money too!


----------



## Beermanic (Oct 28, 2013)

Why not just sell them to the public and recover some of the taxpayers money? Better than just destroying them and not getting anything for them. Waste, waste, waste our money.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Military waste, news at 11!
> 
> Why wasn't this one pinned on Obama??
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/04/28/army-says-no-to-more-tanks-but-congress-insists/


Keeping 700 people working. I understand we dont need more tanks so perhaps the plant can retool and make something the military needs.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Beermanic said:


> Why not just sell them to the public and recover some of the taxpayers money? Better than just destroying them and not getting anything for them. Waste, waste, waste our money.


Yeah , like that's gonna happen! Not sure how much of the total "ammo" would be of interest to civilians anyways. A lot could be cannon ammo or other types.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

They were burning ammo at the base I was stationed at in the 1970's. The Army has always done it.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Yup this is nothing new, has been going on for decades


----------

